# Cesar Franck Violin Sonata arranged for Cello



## Nickmb (Feb 16, 2019)

Just heard the Du Pre/ Barenboim version of this piece which I first heard played by Dumay and then Grumiaux. The passion of Jacqueline Du Pre’s playing, and the piano playing by Barenboim, is palpable. At the moment I believe the piece is even better on the Cello! The whole collection of Du Pre’s greatest recordings is well worth the money. 

I recall attending a concert in Edinburgh when Du Pre was to play the Dvorak concerto, and after the ( very) long introduction she bit into the first chord and broke a string.


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

Wispelwey does it too. Haven't listened in a while.


----------



## Vahe Sahakian (Mar 9, 2018)

I am of opinion that there are pieces written for violin that just don't sound right when arranged for other instruments, flute and cello in Franck case are one example, another disaster is Kachaturian's violin concerto arranged for flute, just try to imagine someone arrange Dvorak cello concerto for violin, that would be another disaster but thank god it has not happened yet.


----------



## Gray Bean (May 13, 2020)

I think the Franck Sonata is a great piece. I haven’t heard it this way, but I love Du Pre so I will seek it out.


----------



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

Love both cello or violin but do find cello sounds richer than the violin


----------



## Allegro Con Brio (Jan 3, 2020)

The Franck sonata is one of my favorite pieces of chamber music, but I don’t think it works all that well arranged for cello. The Perlman/Ashkenazy is my personal benchmark.


----------



## Vahe Sahakian (Mar 9, 2018)

The only composition that sounds just right when performed by two different instruments are the last works composed by Brahms, his clarinet sonatas, the composer also arranged the two sonatas for viola with minor modifications, in either incarnations the two versions, clarinet or viola, just sound right and original.


----------

